# אני יכול לשחק טניס היום?‏



## cyquil

שלום לכולם,

אני מדבר אנגלית. אני לומד עברית.

יש לי שאלה, בבקשה.

המשפת "אני יכול לשחק טניס היום?" זה נכון?

אחרי "יכול" יש שמ הפועל או פועל?

תודה


​


----------



## utopia

שלום לך,

המשפט שכתבת נכון מאוד. אחרי "יכול" צריך לבוא בדרך כלל שם פועל.


----------



## arielipi

משפט not משפת.


----------



## Egmont

arielipi said:


> משפט not משפת.


Just to be extra-clear: read this from left to right!


----------



## airelibre

Also, שם not שמ. In the sentence, it sounds better say שם פועל, since you are talking in general, but not a mistake really.


----------



## cyquil

utopia said:


> שלום לך,
> 
> המשפט שכתבת נכון מאוד. אחרי "יכול" צריך לבוא בדרך כלל שם פועל.


תודה רבה,
אני לא מבין את המילים באדום, מה אלה, בבקשה


arielipi said:


> משפט not משפת.


.אה, טעות! תודה רבה



Egmont said:


> Just to be extra-clear: read this from left to right!



תודה רבה



airelibre said:


> Also, שם not שמ. In the sentence, it sounds better say שם פועל, since you are talking in general, but not a mistake really.



!אה, אני רואה, תודה רבה
​


----------



## airelibre

cyquil said:


> ?אני לא מבין את המילים באדום, מה אלה, בבקשה​



בדרך כלל = generally
לבוא = to come

בתרגום מילולי זה אומר

After "can" needs to come generally a name of a verb.

בתרגום חופשי זה אומר
Usually, after "can" there has to be an infinitive.


----------



## cyquil

airelibre said:


> בדרך כלל = generally
> לבוא = to come
> 
> בתרגום מילולי זה אומר
> 
> After "can" needs to come generally a name of a verb.
> 
> בתרגום חופשי זה אומר
> Usually, after "can" there has to be an infinitive.


Toda!!!

The pronunciations of those words are "Lavo" and "Bederech Calal"?


----------



## airelibre

Klal/clal, without the first a.
And since I forgot to say before, ברוך הבא לפורום!


----------



## cyquil

airelibre said:


> Klal/clal, without the first a.
> And since I forgot to say before, ברוך הבא לפורום!


תודה רבה


----------



## tFighterPilot

I would say "?אני יכול לשחק היום טניס" instead of the way you phrased it, unless you wish to emphasize "טניס" as opposed to another sport, IE

"נמאס לי לשחק כדורגל, אפשר לשחק טניס היום?"


----------



## cyquil

tFighterPilot said:


> I would say "?אני יכול לשחק היום טניס" instead of the way you phrased it, unless you wish to emphasize "טניס" as opposed to another sport, IE
> 
> "נמאס לי לשחק כדורגל, אפשר לשחק טניס היום?"



תודה רבה,

?גם בבקשה, מה זה ״אפשר״ באנגלית
​


----------



## airelibre

Literally possible/possibly, allowed, permissible. You get the idea.


----------



## arielipi

may or can or shall, any of those kind.


----------



## cyquil

Toda raba to both of you!


----------

